# Intro on myself.



## Grubic (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey there,

Just thought I'd introduce myself.  I'm 26 and live in Queens, NY.  I hold a green belt in TKD (WTF) but had to stop a few of years ago due to work/school overloading my schedule.  I will be finished with school in May (I went back to school to become an air traffic controller).  I will then go back to the martial arts world.  Not sure if I will continue with TKD or switch to another art.  My old school is still there and still teaches TKD but the time of the classes isn't good for my current work schedue.  I'm also a very experienced grappler and feel very comfortable on the ground as well.

I'm not sure what art I will study once May comes around but I'm leaning toward arts that have stricking/joint locks and some grappling as well.  I don't like to do things one sided and I like to have options.  If anyone has some suggestions for me that I might not have thought of I'm all ears.  Thanks for reading this and I'm looking forward to some good discussions.

Grubic.


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!  There are many excellent people here with alot to offer.

Please check out the TKD and Grappling threads.  There are quite a few excellent posts there.

Mike


----------



## Paul B (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Gurubic,and welcome to the board! This is definitely a good place to pick up pointers. Welcome!artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Grubic.  You might consider reading through some Hapkido threads or see if you can step in and observe a Hwa Rang Do class (there are some underground teachers not affiliated with the world association, but they're harder to find - worth it, though).  I'll do some looking and see if I can find someone in your area.

 Enjoy MartialTalk!


----------



## Grubic (Jan 31, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards, Grubic. You might consider reading through some Hapkido threads or see if you can step in and observe a Hwa Rang Do class (there are some underground teachers not affiliated with the world association, but they're harder to find - worth it, though). I'll do some looking and see if I can find someone in your area.
> 
> Enjoy MartialTalk!


Cool, any help is much appreciated.  I was actually looking into Hapkido.  Hwa Rang Do seems to be hard to find even in NYC.  I'll be doing some searching as well.  Least I have time on my side, May is still a few months away.  Thanks for the welcome and and help you can give.

Grubic.


----------



## Baytor (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board Grubic.  If you like grappling more, Hapkido might be more to your liking.  But at Green in TKD, you were just beginning with about a year in.  You might consider giving it another chance.  Check out the threads and enjoy posting. TW


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard. What ever you decide to take, make the most of it and enjoy the training.  Sometimes it is the next class or teacher (art) that may takes us to a higher level in our training. Therefore change is good!  Best of luck.......Aloha    " It did for me "


----------



## Vadim (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Grubic! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Lisa (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome Grubic, enjoy all the MT has to offer.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome!  :wavey:  Good luck with your search and keep us posted with how things are going!

 - Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome Grubic 

Have fun~!!

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome, Grubic!  artyon:  Enjoy perusing the forums, & good luck with your search.  There are a lot of good people here from various styles/systems to answer your questions.  :ultracool 

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Feb 2, 2005)

Good luck with your search and welcome!


----------



## Grubic (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, alot of replies.  I feel wanted heh.  I actually went back to my old dojang yesterday to visit.  It's been a while.  I don't know how long I'll have to train before I get assigned.   I'm an air traffic control student, when the government calls you go work WHEREVER they tell you.  Kinda like the military in that way.  So when I start to train in May/June I may have 3 months here or I may have 20 years I honestly don't know.  

I've decided to go back to my old school and continue what I started.  I thought heavily for the last few days regarding what I learned there.  He taught us ALOT!  We did traditional stuff, new self defense stuff, joint locks, grappling, everything!  He explains the applications of forms, and (in the adult class anyway) the legal aspects of using certain techniques as opposed to others.  

I went back and just hung out and watched his class, talked about things new with me (school and such), new with him (he is now the only Shinkendo school in the NorthEast) etc etc.  When I asked him about training again come May/June he just said, "Don't worry about that.  You don't need to train here to stop by, just glad that you came to say hi.  We can talk about you training here again another time."  Guy is awesome and he is the kind of martial artist that I want to be.  

I'd post the schools website address but I'm not sure if I'd be breaking any forum rules so I won't do so now unless anyone askes for it.  I can't wait to go back and train!!  Thanks again for all the replies.

Grubic.


----------



## Grubic (Jun 1, 2005)

Didn't know where else to put it so I figure I'll just reply to myself here   I finally started training again.  Unfortunately I couldn't go to my old school as it conflicted with my work schedule.  Very disappointed in that, but I did find another school near work that I'm really liking so far.  I am now a Krav Maga student.  I'm liking it VERY much.  The teachers, the other students, and especially the mindset that is instilled into you during every class.  Plus the workout is a killer, gotta love those bodyweight exercises   Anyway just thought I'd throw a little snippet out there.  I'll keep you guys and gals posted on how things go.

Grubic.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2005)

Tell us more about Krav Maga!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting. 
artyon:


----------



## Grubic (Jun 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Tell us more about Krav Maga!


Heh can't really say too much about it since it's only been a couple of lessons.  The workouts are HARD.  Lots of bodyweight exercises to start off the class.  The motions seem to be all based on "natural reaction" and then work from there.  Example:  Guy chokes you from the front, natural reaction is to grab at his hands, Krav Maga technique goes from there.  Very natural progression from what I'm seeing.  And VERY aggressive.  They don't like namby pamby blocks.  They want the attacker to feel pain at every instant.  Lots of knees/elbows (WHICH I'M LOVING).  Great style for my body type / attitude toward ppl attacking me.  Teachers are great and class is ALWAYS packed.  So far so good!


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like you're happy and that you're enjoying the classes very much!!  Keep up the hard work! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Grubic (Jun 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time!


Yeah definately a good time.  And I'm noticing the effects already.  I've been eating "good" for like 2-3 weeks now and with the hard workouts my pants are looser already.  Luckily my mother is a tailor.  Gonna need to make a few changes VERY soon at this rate.  The teachers are top notch and the classes seem to fly by.


----------

